
HerStartup-the first global startup competition focused on diversity - leave3644
https://herstartup.splashthat.com/
======
leave3644
SoGal Ventures, TechBase, Lean In China, and Kr Space, are proud to jointly
host Ascendas- Singbridge Her Startup global competition to showcase the power
of diversity. From the US and Asia, the top 15 startups will be selected to
receive mentorship, funding and media opportunities, and access to world-class
experts, investors, CEOs, and like-minded entrepreneurs!

At each round of competition, startups will be judged by an all-star panel of
investors that are committed to investing in early-stage startups with diverse
& strong founding teams.

------
design4innov8
Totally stacked group of top VC judges including Arielle Zuckerberg (KPCB),
Tim Draper, 500 Startups, Y Combinator, First Round Capital, Sherpa Ventures,
Bain Capital and more!

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Hey, they put a token male on the judging committee! Diversity!

~~~
pocketysun
Of course. Diversity across the board! We don't want a problem reversed :)

------
pocketysun
So pumped for this opportunity!

